# deleting style guides in beersmith 2



## fletcher (4/6/16)

Hi guys,

In the options, I often use the guidelines from the BJCP 2015 for my beers, but also use the AABC 2010. Is there any way of selecting just those 2, rather than each individually, or all of them which includes the old BJCP and FADOL ones?

ie, can those last ones be deleted without anything buggering up? If so, how?


----------



## fletcher (6/6/16)

after looking at the files it seems the style guidelines are altogether in one/two files - style/style1.bsmx - so i'm assuming i'd need to do some code work if i wanted to remove the fadøl style guides and older bjcp guides from my lists


----------

